# Transformer question



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Most delta wye, 480-208/120 have 3 high taps 3 low taps each 2.5%. So 7.5% of 208 (assuming you have 480 on the button) so about 223 VAC.

I would get one large buck boost, but remember that you only have 60 HZ, and if the machines have any motors they are 50 HZ.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*German stuff is neat*

As Brian John says Watch them motors !

They be faster on 60hz



Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Single phase. 120/240 would be a good idea.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Single phase. 120/240 would be a good idea.


480 to 240/120 VAC transformer would cost more.

If you need 60 HZ, you could get MG with a 50 HZ input and 60 HZ output.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There are few thing you have to be aware with European equiment one is colour format that will useally get you first to our standard colour arrangement is .,,

Phase A - Brown
Phase B - Gray 
Phase C - Black 
Netural - White 
Earth - Green with yellow stripe 

This is above is IEC colour standard however each country may have it own addtional colour format it will show up so just be prepared for it { IIRC German format for all phase were black } 

Second thing is when you apply 60 HZ to 50 HZ motor double check the nameplate to see if they can be useable on 60 HZ { most case they useally not a issue but the speed that will catch you } 

Third the voltage most European standard format is typicaly 240 volt Line to Netural so pay attetion to the netural et earthing connenctions it may catch you off gaurd unless it reconferated to the North Américiane wiring format which we know the NA is typically wired for L-L { @ 240 volt 1 Phase }

Otherwise., Brian I hate to crizted ya it should say 60 HZ input - 50 HZ output for MG.

Last thing is watch the fuse or breaker they are not genrally the same as you see on state side.

Merci,
Marc


----------

